# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Upcoming events in Seoul, Melbourne, and Hong Kong

## nicole_mediabistro

Hi 3DPrintBoard Members,

Inside 3D Printing Conference and Expo is hosting events in Seoul, Melbourne, and Hong Kong this summer and we would love to see you there! Inside 3D Printing has quickly grown to be the largest 3D printing event worldwide, with expert speakers, an expansive exhibit hall, and valuable networking opportunities. Check out the photos taken by 3DPrintBoard at our most recent event in NYC.

If you're interested in joining us at any of these upcoming shows, be sure to enter code 3DBOARD at checkout to get 10% OFF full conference passes. See you there!

----------

